# In piedi, braccia incrociate, sguardo fisso sul mio letto...



## simplychiara

In piedi, braccia incrociate, sguardo fisso sul mio letto, comincio a battere furiosamente i piedi.

De pie, brazos cruzados, mirada fija sobre mi cama, empiezo furiosamente a golpear el suelo con los pies.

La mia traduzione non è letterale, ma credo che non si possa rispettare fedelmente l'originale. Mi sbaglio? Vi prego correggetemi se ho fatto (sicuramente) qualche errore!


----------



## Estopa

simplychiara said:


> In piedi, braccia incrociate, sguardo fisso sul mio letto, comincio a battere furiosamente i piedi.
> 
> De pie, *con los* brazos cruzados, *la* mirada fija sobre mi cama, empiezo a golpear *furiosamente* el suelo con los pies.



Casi, casi.


----------



## simplychiara

Estopa said:


> Casi, casi.



Gracias!


----------



## 0scar

Por algo en italiano no dice "In piedi, con le braccia incrociate, con lo sguardo fisso...", y en castellano por el mismo motivo debería decir "De pie, brazos cruzados, mirada fija sobre mi cama..."


----------



## simplychiara

0scar said:


> Por algo en italiano no dice "In piedi, con le braccia incrociate, con lo sguardo fisso...", y en castellano por el mismo motivo debería decir "De pie, brazos cruzados, mirada fija sobre mi cama..."



In italiano era intenzionale non mettere gli articoli. Però se in spagnolo non si può fare va bene lo stesso!


----------



## 0scar

Sí que se puede, igual que en italiano.


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> Por algo en italiano no dice "In piedi, con le braccia incrociate, con lo sguardo fisso...", y en castellano por el mismo motivo debería decir "De pie, brazos cruzados, mirada fija sobre mi cama..."




Sin duda cambia el efecto final de la frase. Sin artículos ni preposiciones, como en la frase original, el sentido adquiere un efecto _elencatorio _que anticipa bien aquel _comincio a battere furiosamente i piedi. _Yo respetaría el original.


----------



## chlapec

Yo optaría por una solución intermedia (prescindir de las preposiciones pero no de los artículos): "En pie, los brazos cruzados, la mirada fija...". Creo que mantiene el efecto que se pretende en el texto italiano sin sonar artificioso. Al leerlo en español sin artículos, la sensación que me produce inicialmente es la de escuchar una serie de órdenes militares (¿no os ocurre al resto de hispanohablantes?), lo cual no sucede al leer el texto italiano, que admite la omisión del artículo de modo más "natural"...


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> Yo optaría por una solución intermedia (prescindir de las preposiciones pero no de los artículos): "En pie, *los *brazos cruzados, *la* mirada fija...". Creo que mantiene el efecto que se pretende en el texto italiano sin sonar artificioso. Al leerlo en español sin artículos, la sensación que me produce inicialmente es la escuchar una serie de órdenes militares (¿no os ocurre al resto de hispanohablantes?), lo cual no sucede al leer el texto italiano, que admite la omisión del artículo de modo más "natural"...



Completamente d'accordo.


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> Al leerlo en español sin artículos, la sensación que me produce inicialmente es la de escuchar una serie de órdenes militares (¿no os ocurre al resto de hispanohablantes?), lo cual no sucede al leer el texto italiano, que admite la omisión del artículo de modo más "natural"...



Bueno, de esta manera el riesgo es que caigamos en el debate sobre la intensidad del modo "más" o "menos" natural. Peligroso. El uso o la omisión del artículo (en cualquier lengua) depende del criterio de la determinación/identificación/cuantificación que se quiera aplicar o no al sustantivo (salvo la reglas especiales de algunos nombres propios, que no es el caso). Si en este caso no se aplica, su motivo tendrà. La sensación sin artículos "es la de escuchar una serie de órdenes militares", porque ese es el efecto _elencatorio _(repito) que tiene la frase en italiano. De la misma forma no sería legítimo pretender el mismo sentido en la frase: 

_In piedi, le braccia incrociate, lo sguardo fisso sul mio letto, comincio a battere furiosamente i piedi._

Un libro così non lo comprerei


----------



## Massimo_m

Direi che le frasi "braccia incrociate" e "sguardo fisso sul mio letto" sono due ablativi assoluti, costruzione tipica del greco ma abbastanza diffusa anche in Italiano. In Italiano abitualmente si utilizza la preposizione e l'articolo (ad es. "*con le *braccia incrociate") che  però, come nel nostro caso, possono essere omessi con una ellissi. 
Anche in spagnolo il meccanismo è lo stesso?
Massimo


----------



## Neuromante

No, Massimo.
Chlapec ha tutta la ragione. Al contrario che sucede in italiano, senza lo articolo in spagnolo sembra un elenco *di ordine* e non uno di azzioni.

Diverso sarebbe:
Estaba en pie, brazos cruzados, mirando mi cama...
Ma, come giustamente ha detto Geviert: Non doviammo cambiare il senzo nelle traduzzioni.


----------



## simplychiara

Neuromante said:


> No, Massimo.
> Chlapec ha tutta la ragione. Al contrario che sucede in italiano, senza lo articolo in spagnolo sembra un elenco *di ordine* e non uno di azzioni.
> 
> Diverso sarebbe:
> Estaba en pie, brazos cruzados, mirando mi cama...
> Ma, come giustamente ha detto Geviert: Non doviammo cambiare il senzo nelle traduzzioni.


 
Ecco ma per dire "in piedi" utilizzo "en pie" o "de pie"?


----------



## Geviert

> Ecco ma per dire "in piedi" utilizzo "en pie" o "de pie"?



_estar de pie_ (Estopa aveva già risposto, vedi _supra_).


----------



## simplychiara

Geviert said:


> _estar de pie_ (Estopa aveva già risposto, vedi _supra_).


 
Sí infatti avevo visto, solo che chlapec e neuromante nelle risposte hanno utilizzato la forma "en pie", per questo mi chiedevo quale fosse quella esatta.


----------



## Geviert

simplychiara said:


> Sí infatti avevo visto, solo che chlapec e neuromante nelle risposte hanno utilizzato la forma "en pie", per questo mi chiedevo quale fosse quella esatta.



_en pie/de pie_ ambas son locuciones adverbiales correctas y significan lo mismo. Cuestión de estilo.


----------



## Neuromante

En este caso debes usar "en pie".

"De pie" es, básicamente, la posición opuesta a "sentado"
"En pie" es equivalente a "alzado"

Seguí todo el discurso de pie (No encontré un lugar para sentarme y poder estar cómodo)
Seguí todo el discurso en pie (Estaba tan entusiasmado que me era imposible sentarme)

Cada preposición española  (Como pasa en todos los idiomas, dicho sea dicho de paso en paso) tiene un uso determinado y no son intercambiables.


----------



## Geviert

_Buffino _el "entusiasmo" como criterio, debe ser la primavera:

"De pie" es, básicamente, la posición opuesta a "sentado" *= *"En pie" es equivalente a "alzado" (lo mismo con otras palabras). 

(Cfr. DRAE)

*de pie**, *o* de pie**s.* * 1.     * locs. advs. *en pie.*


----------



## Neuromante

Poner de pie un negocio= Levantarlo de la silla
Poner en pie un negocio= Coger un negocio que estaba hundido, o incluso uno que no existía, y convertirlo en algo floreciente.


No, no es lo mismo, aunque en algún caso muy concreto pueda coincidir. Que no es el caso de la frase de este hilo, donde significarían cosas distintas. La diferencia es *exactamente* la que señalé en mi post anterior, no pidas que te la vuelva a explicar: Eres hispanoparlante y ya la conoces.
Para poder usar "de pie" sería necesario que, en el original italiano, aparecieran todos los artículos que ya se comentaron antes: No hay artículos, entonces tiene que usarse "*en*"


Nada justifica tu propuesta.


----------



## Estopa

Neuromante said:


> No, no es lo mismo, aunque en algún caso muy concreto pueda coincidir. Que no es el caso de la frase de este hilo, donde significarían cosas distintas. La diferencia es *exactamente* la que señalé en mi post anterior. Para poder usar "de pie" sería necesario que, en el original italiano, aparecieran todos los artículos que ya se comentaron antes: No hay artículos, entonces tiene que usarse "*en*"


 
Sin ánimo de desatar ninguna polémica, Neuromante, te recuerdo que la definición del DRAE no deja lugar a dudas sobre la equivalencia entre "de pie" y "en pie". Que existan frases hechas donde las preposiciones no sean intercambiables, no implica que los significados sean diferentes, sino que la costumbre ha sancionado el uso de una preposición concreta en un contexto determinado. En la frase propuesta por simplychiara son perfectamente intercambiables.

En cuanto a la traducción de la frase completa, a mí personalmente se me queda coja la traducción al español sin la preposición (con los brazos cruzados) y considero necesarios los artículos.


----------



## Geviert

> Para poder usar "de pie" sería necesario que, en el original italiano,  aparecieran todos los artículos que ya se comentaron antes: No hay  artículos, entonces tiene que usarse "*en*"


Disculpa: ¿qué tienen que ver los *artículos *con la locución adverbial italiana* in piedi*_?

_Soy hispanoparlante es cierto, pero tengo mis sospechas sobre la exactitud mostrada (en ambas lenguas). Veamos que dicen los demás. Ambas formas son legítimas y este es un caso concreto. _Dixit_.



> En cuanto a la traducción de la frase  completa, a mí  personalmente se me queda coja la traducción al español  sin la  preposición (con los brazos cruzados) y considero necesarios los   artículos.


Estimado Estopa, la traducción española parece coja,  porque la frase italiana en cuestión ¡también lo parece! es una frase  deliberadamente coja: la omisión tiene un efecto _elencatorio _que refuerza el sentido de la frase principal (comincio a _battere furiosamente _i piedi) _Elencatorio _quiere  decir, hacer un mero listado descriptivo, lineal (de algo o de cosas),  tiene también un sentido negativo. En la frase en cuestión, la omisión tiene más  impacto (estético), puesto che se refiere a partes del cuerpo (le braccia), una  posición corporea (de pie/en pie) y un acto sensorial (guardare). Es mi  opinión


----------



## ursu-lab

Massimo_m said:


> Direi che le frasi "braccia incrociate" e "sguardo fisso sul mio letto" sono due ablativi assoluti, *costruzione tipica del greco ma abbastanza diffusa anche in Italiano*. In Italiano abitualmente si utilizza la preposizione e l'articolo (ad es. "*con le *braccia incrociate") che  però, come nel nostro caso, possono essere omessi con una ellissi.
> Massimo



Non si tratta semplicemente di un elenco descrittivo. In italiano, dire:

Marco era lì, con lo sguardo fisso sul pavimento, ad aspettare il castigo

è normalissimo, non è "cojo"  , per il motivo *perfettamente *spiegato da Massimo in un post precedente che, a quanto pare, non è stato nemmeno preso in considerazione. 



> *Anche in spagnolo il meccanismo è lo stesso?*


Marco estaba allí, mirada fija en el suelo, esperando su castigo.  

Direi proprio di no. Non dico la preposizione, ma* almeno l'articolo* *ci vuole*.

Altri esempi:

1) E l’immagine più viva, è quella di un uomo seduto in un angolo semibuio, *mani sulle ginocchia e sguardo fisso nel vuoto,...*

2) ...la  regia non lo fa muovere, lo riprende in lunghe scene, fermo, *sguardo  fisso* nel vuoto, oppure solo a mezzo busto mentre centra la macchina da  presa...

3) ...non provavo emozioni, nessun sentimento, non riuscivo a pensare, *sguardo fisso* nel vuoto come se avessi avuto il cuore fermo! 

ecc.


----------



## Geviert

> è normalissimo, non è "cojo"  ,


"cojo" es un modo de decir entre hispanohablantes. 

Sobre el resto, de acuerdo con Massimo en el fondo.



> Non si tratta semplicemente di un elenco descrittivo.


Il mio era un esempio semplice, piano e casalingo.



> Marco estaba allí, mirada fija en el suelo, esperando su castigo.


esto y todos los demás ejemplos, dependen del registro finalmente (en literatura es bastante común).


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> "cojo" es un modo de decir entre hispanohablantes.
> So cosa significa "cojo", la faccetta coi punti interrogativi era perché in italiano quella frase non è "zoppa".
> 
> esto y todos los demás ejemplos, dependen del registro finalmente (en literatura es bastante común).




Ora ho avuto un flash. Forse c'è stato un malinteso di fondo. In America Centrale (quella del Sud non la conosco ma immagino che sia uguale) so che è molto comune omettere gli articoli: nei giornali c'è addirittura una strage di articoli e determinanti in generale, soprattutto nei titoli (personalmente faccio fatica a leggerli). 
Per es. titoli dei giornali di Panama di oggi:

 Calurosa bienvenida a selección  panameña Sub-20 que jugará Mundial -> ("a *la *selección")

Hace 150 años comenzaba en EEUU la guerra civil que puso fin a esclavitud (puso fin a *la *esclavitud)
  Universidad de Panamá reanuda clases este martes 12 de abril (*La *Universidad .... reanuda *las *clases)



 In Spagna non li scriverebbero mai così. 

Tornando al testo di prima, in spagnolo (non credo solo della Spagna) quel tipo di frasi non è "normale", mentre in italiano sì, e non solo nei testi letterari (uno di quelli citati era di un paziente che consultava un medico...). 
Qualcuno sarebbe in grado di trovare un esempio con una costruzione simile, cioè senza articolo, anche in spagnolo? Scritto con una certa proprietà linguistica, ovviamente...


----------



## 0scar

Me pregunto como sería un conjunto de órdenes en italiano sí  			 			esto no da al principio la sensación de un conjunto de órdenes militares: "In piedi, braccia incrociate, sguardo fisso sul mio letto"


----------



## ursu-lab

No se puede ordenar a alguien "*sguardo fisso* sul *mio* letto"...
Sta descrivendo la sua posizione, non si sta auto-ordinando, esattamente come negli altri esempi citati.


----------



## Geviert

> Ora ho avuto un flash. Forse c'è stato un malinteso  di fondo. In America Centrale (quella del Sud non la conosco ma immagino  che sia uguale) so che è molto comune omettere gli articoli: nei  giornali c'è addirittura una strage di articoli e determinanti in  generale, soprattutto nei titoli (personalmente faccio fatica a  leggerli).
> Per es. titoli dei giornali di Panama di oggi:
> 
> Calurosa bienvenida a selección  panameña Sub-20 que jugará Mundial -> ("a *la *selección")
> 
> Hace 150 años comenzaba en EEUU la guerra civil que puso fin a esclavitud (puso fin a *la *esclavitud)
> Universidad de Panamá reanuda clases este martes 12 de abril (*La *Universidad .... reanuda *las *clases)


Mah, non direi Ursu. Io lascerei in pace la geografia dello spagnolo. Nei tuoi esempi mi dai pure ragione sui diversi registri linguistici (quindi, nessun malintenso, anzi, ci capiamo divinamente, da Dio).  Nel caso dei tuoi links, sul registro giornalistico in particolare, dove le ommissioni hanno una funzione extragrammaticale implicita (la famosa "piramide invertita") ed esplicita (nei titoli dei giornali in particolare). Credo, poi, che non c'è bisogno di andare troppo per il sottile (è primavera): simplychiara ha capito il nocciolo della questione, tutti abbiamo imparato qualcosa di nuovo e il tema è ormai chiuso. Meglio una tarantella _panameña_-_valenziana_, cosa dici? 


"*sguardo fisso* sul *mio* letto"...

perché non si può dare un ordine? anzi, carina questa frase, per un romanzo, magari con la virgola:  _(abbia lo) sguardo fisso, sul mio letto...sì Lei, lei che mi guarda con gli occhi mosci _(apocrifo casalingo)_ .
_


----------



## 0scar

Menos mal que por lo menos se puede ordenar "in piedi, braccia incrociate".


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Menos mal que por lo menos se puede ordenar "in piedi, braccia incrociate".



Oscar, mi dispiace contraddirti in continuazione , ma al massimo un ordine "logico" sarebbe:

In piedi, braccia (dritte/tese) *sui fianchi*/alzate/ecc...

Come fai a "ordinare" a uno di mettersi in questa posizione? Tranne un fotografo, ovvio...


----------



## ninux

Non ho saputo resistere, mi piacciono i thread molto discussi.
Anche a me piace senza articoli (sará che sono italiano?) e, se qualche hispanohablante mi dice che anche in spagnolo non è zoppo o agrammaticale, mi sento più tranquillo.

¡Siempre cuestión de estilo, Geviert!

Neuro, non me ne volere...



Neuromante said:


> No, Massimo.
> Chlapec ha tutta la ragione. Al contrario di quello che succede in italiano, senza lo  l'articolo in spagnolo sembra un elenco *di **ordine* *ordini* e non uno di azzioni azioni.
> 
> Diverso sarebbe:
> Estaba en pie, brazos cruzados, mirando mi cama...
> Ma, come giustamente ha detto Geviert: Non doviammo dobbiamo cambiare il senzo senso nelle traduzzioni traduzioni.



¡Espero que tú también me corrijas cuando escribo en español!


----------



## ursu-lab

ninux said:


> se qualche hispanohablante mi dice che anche in spagnolo non è zoppo o agrammaticale, mi sento più tranquillo.



Veramente, Ninux, finora Estopa, Chlapec e Neuromante hanno scritto che *senza l'articolo è zoppo e sembra un ordin*e. E Oscar giustificava il fatto che non ci fosse l'articolo proprio a partire da un fraintendimento dell'italiano: credeva che fosse un ordine. Lo stesso Géviert ha scritto:



Geviert said:


> La sensación sin artículos "es la de *escuchar una serie de órdenes militares*", porque ese es el efecto _elencatorio _(repito) que tiene la frase en italiano.


O:



> la frase italiana en cuestión ¡también lo parece! es una frase  *deliberadamente coja*


Una volta chiarito che in italiano *non *è una frase "zoppa", è di uso più che comune (non solo letterario) e *non *ha né un senso elencatorio né di ordine, ma semplicemente, come ha scritto Massimo e come abbiamo visto in altri esempi, 



> due ablativi assoluti, *costruzione tipica del greco ma abbastanza diffusa anche in Italiano*.


direi che si può concludere che la traduzione corretta è quella che ha dato Estopa nel primo post:



> De pie, *con los* brazos cruzados, *la* mirada fija sobre mi cama, empiezo a golpear *furiosamente* el suelo con los pies.


o, altrimenti, Chlapec:



> En pie, *los *brazos cruzados, *la *mirada fija..


Qualche post fa ho chiesto se qualcuno è in grado di citare esempi *simili *(puramente descrittivi) *senza l'articolo* presi da citazioni letterarie (non poesie, se possibile) o da testi scritti in spagnolo non in una chat, cioè non sgrammaticati. Finora non ne sono arrivati e non credo che ne riceveremo... 

Personalmente ne ho cercati, ma finora ho trovato solo esercizi di ginnastica, cioè "ordini".


----------



## ninux

Ah, ok... mi sono confuso,  ho letto troppo di fretta 

Mi ero perso la parte più importante : 



ursu-lab said:


> In Spagna non li scriverebbero mai così.
> 
> Tornando al testo di prima, in spagnolo (non credo solo della Spagna) quel tipo di frasi non è "normale", mentre in italiano sì, e non solo nei testi letterari (uno di quelli citati era di un paziente che consultava un medico...).
> Qualcuno sarebbe in grado di trovare un esempio con una costruzione simile, cioè senza articolo, anche in spagnolo? Scritto con una certa proprietà linguistica, ovviamente...



Sarà la primavera?


----------



## Geviert

> Sarà la primavera?


grandioso Ninux, santo subito! 



> ¡Siempre cuestión de estilo, Geviert!


direi di sì (immagino che intendi _en pie /de pie_) 

Ursub: vedo che hai ovviato il punto sui registri linguistici. (capisco benissimo dalle fonti che continui a citare, e non insisto. Metto una pietra sopra). Per il resto, ti piace citarmi in modo eristico (capisco che sia primavera, ma insomma):  



> Una volta chiarito che in italiano *non *è una frase "zoppa", è di uso più che comune (non solo letterario)


a parte il fatto che continui a non cogliere che cosa si voleva dire nella citazione che hai travisato a modo, nessuno ha messo in dubbio che la frase italiana in questione sia *comune *o meno (in ablativo greco, latino, sanscrito, aramaico, o indo-ariano che sia).  Se la frase è pure comune, bene, siamo contenti, _salud e viva_ il Papa. Il punto era sull'effetto tra l'uso e l'ommissione dell'articolo in questa frase (in qualsiasi lingua, salvo il caso particolare del vostro articolo partitivo che non c'entra una bella... primavera). Se dici di sapere il castigliano a menadito, allora non c'è bisogno di googlare troppo per capire la differenza appelandosi ad auctoritas (google poi, meglio Panama). L'ommissione del'articolo può essere *anche *una scelta (e di sgrammaticato non ha un bel niente). Ma come detto: ozieggiare in primavera va bene, ma non troppo.


----------



## Estopa

Grazie dei chiarimenti! Mi sono stati di molto aiuto.


----------



## Geviert

Di niente, estimad*a* (me disculpo por el estimad*o*).


----------



## ninux

Geviert, con  _cuestión de estilo_ mi riferivo allo stile  militareggiante  (come il citato triple a del post flaca) o ginnico (che  può sembrare anche una serie di esercizi).
Ma chiariscimi una cosa:



Geviert said:


> L'ommissione del'articolo può essere *anche *una scelta (e di sgrammaticato non ha un bel niente).


 
Qui ti riferivi all'italiano o allo spagnolo? o forse lunfardo?


----------



## Geviert

> Geviert, con  _cuestión de estilo_ mi riferivo allo stile  militareggiante  (come il citato triple a del post flaca) o ginnico (che  può sembrare anche una serie di esercizi).


Mah, la triple AAA vuol dire _Asociación Amorosa Aligator_ (es un club que pretende que Calamaro regrese a los Abuelos de la Nada)  

Ma chiariscimi una cosa:
dimmi tutto:



> Qui ti riferivi all'italiano o allo spagnolo? o forse lunfardo?


mah, direi al dialetto lunfardo-catalano (per la mia bella luneziana).

PS. me riferivo all'italiano (ma vale per qualsiasi lingua a livello morfologico). L'omissione dell'articolo, se non va contro il valore grammaticale del nome a cui si riferisce (quindi, morfologia!), può essere... _¡cuestión de estilo! _


----------



## ninux

ursu-lab said:


> Tornando al testo di prima, in spagnolo (non credo solo della Spagna) quel tipo di frasi non è "normale", mentre in italiano sì, e non solo nei testi letterari (uno di quelli citati era di un paziente che consultava un medico...).
> Qualcuno sarebbe in grado di trovare un esempio con una costruzione simile, cioè senza articolo, anche in spagnolo? Scritto con una certa proprietà linguistica, ovviamente...



Io ho trovato questo, che non è propriamente un caso di ablativi assoluti, né  peró sembra "zoppo"...



> con madera construyes la casa donde vives,
> la cama donde duermes y la balsa con que cruzas el río-
> cuelga sobre el bosque de cabezas inmóviles, caras
> anhelantes y brazos abiertos el Hermano Francisco





> tiende camas,
> pone tapetes, barniza muebles, ordena vasos, platos y
> cubiertos en el aparador Pochita-


A parte che il *soggetto é posto alla fine*, qui mancherebbero gli articoli: _barniza *los* muebles_... ed é una costruzione assurda... Ma, guarda caso, questo é lo stile del premio nobel di quest'anno... Uno stile molto moderno, ma sempre uno stile. *morfologia*, come diceva Geviert. Questione di stile!


----------



## ursu-lab

Ninux, stai confondendo i partitivi in ita. e la loro mancanza in spagnolo. Che c'entra l'ablativo??


----------



## 0scar

_¿Qué hace Pochita?_
_Pone tapetes, barniza muebles, ordena vasos, platos y cubiertos, todo el día trabaja Pochita, como una burra sin descanso trabaja_.

Estaría de más usar los artículos en este caso, es una construcción bien castiza y para nada "moderna" lo que yo escribí , es absolutamente común escribir de esta manera.


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> _¿Qué hace Pochita?_
> _Pone tapetes, barniza muebles, ordena vasos, platos y cubiertos, todo el día trabaja Pochita, como una burra sin descanso trabaja_.
> 
> Estaría de más usar los artículos en este caso, es una construcción bien castiza y para nada "moderna" lo que yo escribí , es absolutamente común escribir de esta manera.



Scusate, non è che io abbia una fissa incontrollabile per gli ablativi assoluti , però mi sembra che per comprenderci sarebbe opportuno che tutti ci riferissimo alla stessa costruzione. 
Una prima approssimazione può ricavarsi anche da wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ablativo_absoluto  ; http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ablativo_assoluto.
La caratteristica di questa costruzione è la completa assenza di vincoli sintattici tra la subordinata e la proposizione principale (per questo la prima si chiama ab-soluta, sciolta). Oltre alla frase da cui è nato questo thread, Ursu-Lab ne ha proposto numerosi altri esempi.
Nell'esempio di Oscar invece abbiamo lo stesso soggetto che compie diverse azioni; ci sono quindi una serie di proposizioni principali composte da soggetto (Pochita), che viene ellitticamente omesso, verbo e complemento oggetto il quale - come pacificamente può avvenire - in questi casi non è preceduto dall'articolo. 
Ma in questi esempi non esiste un rapporto tra proposizione principale e subordinata e,meno ancora, questo rapporto è riconducibile alla costruzione della frase di partenza. In definitiva, non hanno nulla in comune con la struttura di quella frase. 
Sono stato più chiaro oppure ho aumentato la confusione?


----------



## ursu-lab

Volevo dire che quegli esempi sono dei semplici complementi oggetto e non hanno niente a che vedere con l'argomento del thread. Sono come "quieres (0) leche en el café" che in italiano richiede il partitivo "del". 
L'esempio di cui stiamo discutendo ora è invece simile a "scarpe rotte, eppur bisogna andare".


----------



## ursu-lab

Massimo, sei stato chiarissimo. Il problema, solo per alcuni, è che non riescono a "vedere" la differenza nella sintassi della frase. Un ennesimo esempio preso da un articolo della Repubblica:

31 mar 2010 … In prima fila anche un giovane in tenuta pseudomilitare, occhiali da sole e braccia conserte. …

Nell'attesa di poter leggere una buona volta una frase equivalente in spagnolo, forse è il caso di lasciar perdere e di goderci una buona Pasqua...


----------



## Geviert

Molto curioso: voi due continuate a argomentare a livello di analisi del periodo (il famoso ablativo assoluto), per rispondere a un quesito che era stato posto unicamente (ripeto) a livello morfologico (cfr. Chaplec #8). "L'argomento del Thread" si riferiva _all'uso o meno dell'articolo castigliano e all'effetto della sua omissione sulla traduzione della frase italiana in questione_ (buona pasqua). Il problema sulle preposizioni castigliane corrispondenti (che dovrebbe legittimare, poi, tutto il vostro intervento sull'ablativo, nato, per lo più, _a latere_) non era stato sollevato. In questo senso, i due esempi di Oscar e Ninux non sono stati capiti (di nuovo) nel giusto senso: loro volevano soltanto illustrarvi sulle bontà (morfologiche e di senso) dell'uso dell'articolo in castigliano. 

Se è vero, poi, che il vostro innalzamento del livello di analisi rende più interessante il quesito, bisogna allora almeno conoscere il livello corrispondente in castigliano. Proprio questo è ciò che mi sembra più assurdo (sarà l'entusiasmo pre-pasquale): Ursu continua a insistere nel voler "vedere" un ablativo assoluto castigliano corrispondente, cuando l'ablativo assoluto castigliano, oltre a non rispondere alla domanda sull'effetto dell'omissione dell'articolo castigliano, viene costruito con il cosiddetto "participio no concertado" (subordinadas circunstanciales/temporales), e.g.:  "muerto el partisano, se acabó la rabia" (Primo de Rivera).


----------



## honeyheart

A pedido de ursu-lab:


_Y durante el partido, Paco Herrera y Abel Resino, de pie, *brazos  cruzados,* paseo va, paseo viene, por su particular jaula de raya  discontinua._
http://realvalladolid.nortecastilla.es/noticias/2011-04-10/futbol-todo-esta-inventado-20110410.html (tercer párrafo de la nota)

_Pienso callada, sentada en la cama, *hombros caídos, mirada perdida.*_
http://solsoledad.blogspot.com/2007_01_01_archive.html (última entrada de la página)

... _le veo aparecer unos segundos por delante de la puerta. *Cabeza gacha, ojos tristes, andar desvalido.* Y se me ocurre que alguien ha vuelto a patearle el pecho y después se ha hecho un zumo con su corazón._
http://rpg.ladybenko.net/expelliarmus/2006_06_01_archive.htm (segundo párrafo del texto inicial)

_... su verdor y frescura idos, como la juventud de  aquel viejo, inmóvil allá, traspuesta la reja, *hombros encogidos, manos  en los bolsillos,* aguardando no sabes qué._
http://misiglo.wordpress.com/2011/03/30/primavera-2011-2-luis-cernuda/ (segundo párrafo del extracto)

_... el pasado domingo, Barbie Salgado, *voz temblorosa, sonrisa suplicante,* nos dice de forma descarada que: Como ya se sabe (más o menos) esta cifra supone durante tres años una cantidad, naturalmente triple, de unos 11.000 millones €.
_http://estosonlentejas.blogspot.com/2010/05/el-gobierno-zp-nos-ha-vuelto-tomar-el.html (quinto párrafo de la entrada)


Felices Pascuas para todos. 
(¿Pero no falta una semana todavía? )


----------



## ursu-lab

Grazie Honeyheart! Questi sì che sono esempi equivalenti di incisi sciolti dal verbo. Géviert, complimenti per la tua citazione, che pur non avendo niente a che vedere con l'omissione dell'articolo nell'ablativo, conferma quanto già si sospettava. 
Qui (in Spagna) le vacanze di Pasqua durano tutta la settimana...


----------



## ninux

Gracias a todos...

@ Honey : por haber comprobado la existencia de ablativos absolutos sin artículos en español 

@ Oscar, Ursula: por haberme aclarado que el ejemplo no era correcto. Sólo quería representar un ejemplo de estilo raro, "moderno", pero evidentemente nada que ver en este thread. (M. V.LLosa *efectivamente es "moderno*", pero no en ese ejemplo)

@ Geviert: por recordarnos que estábamos discutiendo sobre la morfología

 ¡Buen Domingo de los ramos!


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> Grazie Honeyheart! Questi sì che sono esempi equivalenti di incisi sciolti dal verbo. Géviert, complimenti per la tua citazione, che pur non avendo niente a che vedere con l'omissione dell'articolo nell'ablativo, conferma quanto già si sospettava.
> Qui (in Spagna) le vacanze di Pasqua durano tutta la settimana...



Caspita Ursu, adesso sono degli "incisi sciolti dal verbo"!! Non c'è rimedio, mi sono innamorato (sciolto proprio). Dopo Pasqua parto per la Capital del Turia, imparo il dialetto e ti sposo, sei la giusta per me!


PS ricorda, poi, che non abbiamo i casi (né in castigliano, né in italiano), quindi, "omissione dell'articolo nell'ablativo" fino a un certo punto di goduria. Dopo c'è la bella primavera cara, quindi, como dicono dalle mie parti: _si magna e si tase _nella nostra casina _.

_y a mis compañeros de armas:

¡Felices fiestas a todos mis amiguitos!


----------



## Massimo_m

Geviert said:


> Molto curioso: voi due continuate a argomentare a livello di analisi del periodo (il famoso ablativo assoluto), per rispondere a un quesito che era stato posto unicamente (ripeto) a livello morfologico (cfr. Chaplec #8). "L'argomento del Thread" si riferiva _all'uso o meno dell'articolo castigliano e all'effetto della sua omissione sulla traduzione della frase italiana in questione_ (


Scusa, caro Geviert, ma non mi sembra che la discussione sia nata esclusivamente per discutere d'una questione morfologica. Forse a me e ad alcuni altri interessa più l'aspetto sintattico e a te e ad altri quello morfologico, ma la discussione è stata avviata da Simplychiara per trovare la migliore traduzione della seguente frase: _In piedi, braccia incrociate, sguardo fisso sul mio letto, comincio a battere furiosamente i piedi._ 
Per tradurre nel modo migliore, cioè per portare  un testo da una lingua a un'altra, ci si deve far carico di tutti gli aspetti di quest'ultimo, a partire naturalmente da quelli logico-sintattici così come di quelli morfologici.
Io ho evidenziato che in italiano, in considerazione della natura delle proposizioni subordinate di questa frase (il famoso ablativo assoluto, che ho paura mi rimarrà come un marchio indelebile per tutta la vita ) è perfettamente corretto omettere articolo e preposizione. 
Non essendo un esperto di spagnolo ma solo un appassionato che ama tutto ciò che sa di Spagna e Comunità varie (e anche d'Argentina, se è per questo) e cerca di migliorare la conoscenza della lingua, ho chiesto se anche in castigliano questa costruzione sintattica - che a mio giudizio dev'essere rispettata, se possibile, per rimanere fedeli al testo da tradurre - può essere resa senza articolo e preposizione. Dopo alcuni interessanti post su questo tema, mi pare che la questione di principio sia stata definitivamente risolta da Honeyheart che, rispondendo alla richiesta mia e di Ursu-lab, ha offerto diversi esempi di frasi con la stessa costruzione sintattica che, anche in spagnolo, non hanno articolo né preposizione (per inciso, l'esempio di Geviert tratto da Primo de Rivera non ha invece questa costruzione sintattica, perché lì esiste un evidente nesso causale-temporale tra principale e subordinata: "dopo che - poiché - è morto il guerrigliero, *allora* è finita la rabbia").
A questo punto, per tornare al problema originario, la domanda che io proporrei a tutti voi, è: accertato che, in linea di principio, nulla impedisce anche in spagnolo d'omettere l'articolo e la preposizione in proposizioni subordinate prive di vincoli sintattici con la principale,  in questo caso concreto è meglio tenere la stessa asciuttezza del testo italiano, oppure è meglio inserire almeno l'articolo, come propongono Chlapec e Ursu-lab?


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo che anche in italiano esiste l'ablativo assoluto.


----------



## Geviert

Massimo_m said:


> Scusa, caro Geviert, ma non mi sembra che la discussione sia nata esclusivamente per discutere d'una questione morfologica. Forse a me e ad alcuni altri interessa più l'aspetto sintattico e a te e ad altri quello morfologico, ma la discussione è stata avviata da Simplychiara per trovare la migliore traduzione della seguente frase: _In piedi, braccia incrociate, sguardo fisso sul mio letto, comincio a battere furiosamente i piedi._
> Per tradurre nel modo migliore, cioè per portare da una lingua a un'altra un testo, ci si deve far carico di tutti gli aspetti di quest'ultimo, a partire naturalmente da quelli logico-sintattici così come di quelli morfologici.
> Io ho evidenziato che in italiano, in considerazione della natura delle proposizioni subordinate di questa frase (il famoso ablativo assoluto, che ho paura mi rimarrà come un marchio indelebile per tutta la vita ) è perfettamente corretto omettere articolo e preposizione.
> Non essendo un esperto di spagnolo ma solo un appassionato che ama tutto ciò che sa di Spagna e Comunità varie (e anche d'Argentina, se è per questo) e cerca di migliorare la conoscenza della lingua, ho chiesto se anche in castigliano questa costruzione sintattica - che a mio giudizio dev'essere rispettata, se possibile, per rimanere fedeli al testo da tradurre - può essere resa senza articolo e preposizione. Dopo alcuni interessanti post su questo tema, mi pare che la questione di principio sia stata definitivamente risolta da Honeyheart che, rispondendo alla richiesta mia e di Ursu-lab, ha offerto diversi esempi di frasi con la stessa costruzione sintattica che, anche in spagnolo, non hanno articolo né preposizione.



Sono d'accordo con te caro Massimo. Io volevo soltanto sottolineare che non c'era bisogno di  scervellarsi troppo fino al famoso ablativo assoluto (ormai ti rircorderemo così, mi sa , se ricordiamo che (mi cito) "El uso o la omisión del artículo (en cualquier lengua) depende del  criterio de la determinación/identificación/cuantificación que se quiera  aplicar o no al sustantivo (salvo la reglas especiales de algunos  nombres propios, que no es el caso)" 

Questo ancora di più (guarda che casualità!) se non abbiamo (in senso stretto) dei casi nelle due lingue. 



> A questo punto, per tornare al problema originario, la domanda che io  proporrei a tutti voi, è: accertato che, in linea di principio, nulla  impedisce anche in spagnolo d'omettere l'articolo e la preposizione,  in  questo caso concreto è meglio tenere la stessa asciuttezza del testo  italiano, oppure è meglio inserire l'articolo, come propongono Chlapec e  Ursu-lab?


Su questa domanda ho già dato il mio contributo (per quanto riguarda l'articolo): _¡cuestión de estilo!_

ciao,

PS. Il mio esempio voleva mostrare un caso equivalente di ablativo assoluto castigliano. In senso stretto, gli esempi di Honey (gli "incisi" del mio amore platonico-catatonico) corroborano la citazione summenzionata sull'articolo.


----------



## Bachehueco

simplychiara said:


> In piedi, braccia incrociate, sguardo fisso sul mio letto, comincio a battere furiosamente i piedi.
> 
> De pie, brazos cruzados, mirada fija sobre mi cama, empiezo furiosamente a golpear el suelo con los pies.
> 
> La mia traduzione non è letterale, ma credo che non si possa rispettare fedelmente l'originale. Mi sbaglio? Vi prego correggetemi se ho fatto (sicuramente) qualche errore!


 De pie, con los brazos cruzados y la mirada fija sobre mi cama, empiezo a patalear el suelo furiosamente.


----------

